# Neighborhood Pond Yields Some Treasures



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Took my son to the neighborhood pond sunday morning. We had gone earlier in the week only to lose 2 lures to broken lines. He was determined to go back and get the lure out of the mouth of the elusive fish. Sunday mornings the fountain doesnt come on until 10am, so we hit the pond at 9. Just bought him a new Zebco, tackle box, and lures, all his own. Hes pretty good at casting but asked me to lauch his out to the fountain structure. A couple of cranks later he had one on. His excitement of having a big (to both him and me) fish on the line is something a father will never forget. Ended the 45 min of fishing (Church at 1030) with 3 nice bass, 18-21 inches all about 4lbs. He didnt want to hold any because he said they were too heavy (hes only 5) so all of he pictures he took are of me.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Great job Dad!!!


----------



## FoghornLeghorn (Sep 11, 2012)

Heck yea, start 'em young!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Outstanding! He should be hooked by now..... However, now anything under 4 pounds will be "too small" to him.:smile:


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Never seen a 5-year old with a beard. 


Well done. My little dude is 2 & I can't wait to get him started.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice! WTG, Dad.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Great memories being made!! You're a good dad


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't wait for stories like these with my son! Way to go.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Rule #1 - never forget to bring the camera and extra batteries.

Great job Dad, you're in for some life defining memories..


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

What part of Katy did you catch them in?


----------

